# Famous music



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello,

this is very famous music, but who is the composer and what's the name of the piece?
Is it Mozart?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Posting quizzes is all you do. But you never answer mine. Why don't you explore my current _attachment _and illuminate us describing it's provenance?

Is it classical? Is it baroque?


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

no it's no way baroque, that's 20th century. i wished somebody answered my question


----------

